# Milan: 10 anni fa gli ultimi gol di Inzaghi in Champions



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Sono trascorsi 10 anni (!) dal 3 Novembre del 2010, quando Pippo Inzaghi, il bomber europeo del Milan, segnò contro il Real Madrid i suoi ultimi gol in Champions. Precisamente il 69esimo e il 70esimo gol nelle competizioni UEFA, che gli consentirono temporaneamente di superare Raul in vetta a una classifica dove in seguito hanno spadroneggiato Ronaldo, Messi e Lewandowski. Inzaghi è comunque rimasto in top 5, insidiato oggi da Benzema e Aguero. 

Nella gara a San Siro contro il Real di Mourinho (fresco di Triplete con l'Inter), il primo Milan di Allegri e Ibrahimovic soffriva nel primo tempo e andava in svantaggio 0-1, siglato da Higuain. Inzaghi chiamato a gran voce dal pubblico subentrò dalla panchina al 60' al posto di Ronaldinho e ribaltò la situazione tra il 68' e il 78'. Il Milan fu comunque raggiunto nel recupero sul 2-2 dal gol di Pedro Leon al 94'. 

Pochi giorni dopo Inzaghi si sarebbe infortunato gravemente nella gara di campionato contro il Palermo: Milan-Real è rimasta quindi l'ultima gara giocata in Champions nella sua carriera.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono trascorsi 10 anni (!) dal 3 Novembre del 2010, quando Pippo Inzaghi, il bomber europeo del Milan, segnò contro il Real Madrid i suoi ultimi gol in Champions. Precisamente il 69esimo e il 70esimo gol nelle competizioni UEFA, che gli consentirono temporaneamente di superare Raul in vetta a una classifica dove in seguito hanno spadroneggiato Ronaldo, Messi e Lewandowski. Inzaghi è comunque rimasto in top 5, insidiato oggi da Benzema e Aguero.
> 
> Nella gara a San Siro contro il Real di Mourinho (fresco di Triplete con l'Inter), il primo Milan di Allegri e Ibrahimovic soffriva nel primo tempo e andava in svantaggio 0-1, siglato da Higuain. Inzaghi chiamato a gran voce dal pubblico subentrò dalla panchina al 60' al posto di Ronaldinho e ribaltò la situazione tra il 68' e il 78'. Il Milan fu comunque raggiunto nel recupero sul 2-2 dal gol di Pedro Leon al 94'.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo Inzaghi si sarebbe infortunato gravemente nella gara di campionato contro il Palermo: Milan-Real è rimasta quindi l'ultima gara giocata in Champions nella sua carriera.



Ohi ohi ohi, ohi ohi ohi superpippo segna per noi.
Implacabile .


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Novembre 2020)

Mi fece godere da matti. Pippo è il calciatore che in assoluto più mi ha emozionato. Con il Novara ero allo stadio con mio padre, emozioni indelebili che conserverò nel cuore finché vivrò.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono trascorsi 10 anni (!) dal 3 Novembre del 2010, quando Pippo Inzaghi, il bomber europeo del Milan, segnò contro il Real Madrid i suoi ultimi gol in Champions. Precisamente il 69esimo e il 70esimo gol nelle competizioni UEFA, che gli consentirono temporaneamente di superare Raul in vetta a una classifica dove in seguito hanno spadroneggiato Ronaldo, Messi e Lewandowski. Inzaghi è comunque rimasto in top 5, insidiato oggi da Benzema e Aguero.
> 
> Nella gara a San Siro contro il Real di Mourinho (fresco di Triplete con l'Inter), il primo Milan di Allegri e Ibrahimovic soffriva nel primo tempo e andava in svantaggio 0-1, siglato da Higuain. Inzaghi chiamato a gran voce dal pubblico subentrò dalla panchina al 60' al posto di Ronaldinho e ribaltò la situazione tra il 68' e il 78'. Il Milan fu comunque raggiunto nel recupero sul 2-2 dal gol di Pedro Leon al 94'.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo Inzaghi si sarebbe infortunato gravemente nella gara di campionato contro il Palermo: Milan-Real è rimasta quindi l'ultima gara giocata in Champions nella sua carriera.



.


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Mi fece godere da matti. Pippo è il calciatore che in assoluto più mi ha emozionato. Con il Novara ero allo stadio con mio padre, emozioni indelebili che conserverò nel cuore finché vivrò.



Pure per me e stato il calciatore che mi ha fatto piu emozionare.
Ricordo le lacrime al suo ultimo gol.

Peccato avere macchiato il super ricordo del calciatore con quella sciagurata parentesi da allenatore. Ma provo a ricordare solo quelle pazze corse dopo avere segnato.
ALTA TENSIONE.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

l'esultatore più entusiasmante del mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono trascorsi 10 anni (!) dal 3 Novembre del 2010, quando Pippo Inzaghi, il bomber europeo del Milan, segnò contro il Real Madrid i suoi ultimi gol in Champions. Precisamente il 69esimo e il 70esimo gol nelle competizioni UEFA, che gli consentirono temporaneamente di superare Raul in vetta a una classifica dove in seguito hanno spadroneggiato Ronaldo, Messi e Lewandowski. Inzaghi è comunque rimasto in top 5, insidiato oggi da Benzema e Aguero.
> 
> Nella gara a San Siro contro il Real di Mourinho (fresco di Triplete con l'Inter), il primo Milan di Allegri e Ibrahimovic soffriva nel primo tempo e andava in svantaggio 0-1, siglato da Higuain. Inzaghi chiamato a gran voce dal pubblico subentrò dalla panchina al 60' al posto di Ronaldinho e ribaltò la situazione tra il 68' e il 78'. Il Milan fu comunque raggiunto nel recupero sul 2-2 dal gol di Pedro Leon al 94'.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo Inzaghi si sarebbe infortunato gravemente nella gara di campionato contro il Palermo: Milan-Real è rimasta quindi l'ultima gara giocata in Champions nella sua carriera.



Per uno che come lui jha vissuto per le notti di Champions non poteva esistere modo migliore di chiudere, nel suo stadio nel match tra le due regine della Champions

Grande SuperPippo, il secondo gol di Atene resterà, credo per sempre, l'esultanza più grande della mia vita, perfino oltre il rigore di Sheva coi gobbi..quella CL del 2007 è speciale


----------



## Molenko (3 Novembre 2020)

Era un periodo in cui stravedevo per SuperPippo e me la presi tantissimo quando l'anno dopo Allegri non lo inserì in lista Champions. Ero accecato dall'amore calcistico per lui e non riuscivo a vedere che era in fase stra-calante.

Quel 3 novembre comunque fu una gran serata, rovinata soltanto da quella pippa di Pedro Leon, che tra l'altro Mourinho non poteva vedere e solo qualche mese dopo lo spedì fuori rosa.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Che ricordi: a Mourinho in conferenza stampa chiesero chi temesse più del Milan e lui rispose sicuro "Inzaghi!" Suscitando ilarità e sarcasmo nei giornalisti spagnoli. Ricordiamo che in quel Milan c'era ancora Ronaldinho, e Robinho, Ibra e un Pato in rampa di lancio.

A fine partita il portoghese si presentò davanti ai giornalisti a seguito del Real e disse più o meno "che vi dicevo?". Nessuno rise.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono trascorsi 10 anni (!) dal 3 Novembre del 2010, quando Pippo Inzaghi, il bomber europeo del Milan, segnò contro il Real Madrid i suoi ultimi gol in Champions. Precisamente il 69esimo e il 70esimo gol nelle competizioni UEFA, che gli consentirono temporaneamente di superare Raul in vetta a una classifica dove in seguito hanno spadroneggiato Ronaldo, Messi e Lewandowski. Inzaghi è comunque rimasto in top 5, insidiato oggi da Benzema e Aguero.
> 
> Nella gara a San Siro contro il Real di Mourinho (fresco di Triplete con l'Inter), il primo Milan di Allegri e Ibrahimovic soffriva nel primo tempo e andava in svantaggio 0-1, siglato da Higuain. Inzaghi chiamato a gran voce dal pubblico subentrò dalla panchina al 60' al posto di Ronaldinho e ribaltò la situazione tra il 68' e il 78'. Il Milan fu comunque raggiunto nel recupero sul 2-2 dal gol di Pedro Leon al 94'.
> 
> Pochi giorni dopo Inzaghi si sarebbe infortunato gravemente nella gara di campionato contro il Palermo: Milan-Real è rimasta quindi l'ultima gara giocata in Champions nella sua carriera.



Ricordo quella partita come se fosse ieri, sono ufficialmente un vecchio.


----------

